# Awesome SJs



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

You guys are underrated. I've known an number of SJs in my life and really appreciated them, and I've been spotting them in stuff I've read lately. This thread is specifically for AWESOME SJs, not just any random SJ out there, so we may emphasize how cool you are. 

The best examples off the top of my head:
-Eddard Stark
-Lady Stark
-Rob Stark? (I only just started the first book recently, sorry, but he seems pretty SJ to me so far)
-Jon Snow (my brother didn't like him, but I do so far)
-Bilbo Baggins
-Katniss Everdeen
-Prim Everdeen (?)
-Peter (Bible)


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

well if I'm an SJ I'm certainly not an awesome one. more like the worst one to have ever lived


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> well if I'm an SJ I'm certainly not an awesome one. more like the worst one to have ever lived


Lol you trolling?

Either way, such a perspective is determined by oneself.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

lookslikeiwin said:


> Lol you trolling?
> 
> Either way, such a perspective is determined by oneself.


nope, not trolling.

and it seems, in my case, that perspective was determined by other people. Nobody ever seems to have really cared about me, except for a very small group of people on the internet. any my parents, but they pretty much have to because they're my parents


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

lookslikeiwin said:


> You guys are underrated. I've known an number of SJs in my life and really appreciated them, and I've been spotting them in stuff I've read lately. This thread is specifically for AWESOME SJs, not just any random SJ out there, so we may emphasize how cool you are.
> 
> The best examples off the top of my head:
> -Eddard Stark probably
> ...


.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> nope, not trolling.
> 
> and it seems, in my case, that perspective was determined by other people. Nobody ever seems to have really cared about me, except for a very small group of people on the internet. any my parents, but they pretty much have to because they're my parents


You determine your own value. People who don't think you're worthwhile aren't worth your time thinking about. They're just speedbumps on your way to where you want to be, so best drive around them. They don't walk in your shoes, and therefore don't know squat ;P

If you're a TP or an FJ, that's a harder thing to process, but it doesn't change the truth of it. The power to determine your value only exists in the hands of those you choose to give it to. I suggest keeping it for yourself.




emberfly said:


> .


The apostle Peter, from the Bible. ESTJ, I am pretty sure.

Bilbo is quite obviously an SFJ. I think he's an ISFJ, but ESFJ would make sense too. Like every Hobbit, he wants things to be adventure-free and simple, and he is always looking to create harmony within the dwarves, except when they're messing with his plates and sense of order. The way he freaked out about the dishes was very reminiscent of a close xSFJ friend I have. I also do this, and I share the same functions. But he was also chill in a way, like my dad, who is an ISFJ as well. Furthermore, seems SFJs really like their books.

ISFP isn't "way off" from SJ, but I also highly doubt Jon is an I, and he doesn't jump into things like an ESP. I think ESTJ. But again, I'm only partway through book 2. Still, these books are so long, and he's been around more than Rob, so I am pretty confident. Especially when my brother labeled him a "moralistic prude". But either way, ESTJ and ISFP are both auxiliary sensors and use Fi/Te. So it isn't even that different.

Katniss. The actress who plays her in the movies is an ESTP, but Katniss from the book was an ISTJ. I never noticed any Ti usage at all, and she definitely didn't use Fe. An ISTP would have embraced the revolution the way Gale did, once she felt wronged. Moreover, she's also clearly not a dominant thinker, nor an extrovert. She half analyzes things, typically relying on experience and threats to guide her way. She kind of just does stuff, rather than thinking about it. ESTP would have inferior Fe which is very much not the case. On that same note, ISTPs also make much more of an effort to be liked than any TJ. She literally had to have her life on the line before she made any effort. She didn't have the inferior Fe outbursts, either. Most of her last minute decisions were right-and-wrong based, not this-is-logical-this-is-illogical. IxTPs are actually a little colder underneath. She was kinda fuzzy and feely underneath that hard, outer shell, and I usually find ISTPs to be less feely than INTPs even, whereas my ENTJ husband with inferior Fi is more cuddly than I am. Didn't think ahead much (inf Ne), and always tried to do what she was told to do at times when she felt oppressed, so as not to cause further problems. Only when her arms were twisted enough, did she retaliate, and that is SJ behavior. An SP would have taken up the opportunity to rebel earlier on. Inferior Fe is too selfish to be represented on Katniss. Not that we're all amoral bitches, but her thought process didn't at all represent the feels of an IxTP under stress.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

You forgot George Washington


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You forgot George Washington


I'm sure I forgot many amazing SJs.

I also forgot Abe Lincoln.

Nice addition


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

lookslikeiwin said:


> I'm sure I forgot many amazing SJs.
> 
> I also forgot Abe Lincoln.
> 
> Nice addition


you forgot me ! but its ok, i forgive you (see i am pretty awesome right xD)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader?


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> you forgot me ! but its ok, i forgive you (see i am pretty awesome right xD)


Darn! I can't believe I missed that one. It was so obvious.



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader?


I'm not sure about them. I guess I could see that. Its been ages since I've seen the new ones because the acting is so terrible. I have trouble making it through. But yeah. I think I could see that.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I clicked on google images & searched ISTJs & ESTJs.

ISTJ









ISTJ


















ESTJ


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been lately thinking that Dean Winchester is a possible ESTJ or else ESFJ? I know he seems pretty SP but there is so much Si there...
I've noticed a lot of sitcom characters are SJ types . . . Monica and Ross Geller, Leslie Knope, Ann Perkins, Michael Scott (maybe?) . . . there's more but I can't think of them off the top of my head.
I suppose that Diana Barry from the Anne of Green Gables series of books is an SJ.
Emma Wodehouse seems like a pretty SJ person too and she's my favorite Austen character by far. I'm thinking ESFJ for her.
There are more I'm sure but I'm blanking.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Vespasian
Titus
Antoninus Pius

Desmond Tutu


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Michael Scott (maybe?) . . .


Take back Michael Scott, I went temporarily insane I think.
I really think Proust was an ISFJ though everyone keeps typing him INTP.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Woody
Buzz Lightyear


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

> Awesome SJs


Wait ... isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

niss said:


> Wait ... isn't that an oxymoron?


I suppose that depends on if you want to define awesome as "causing or inducing awe; inspiring an overwhelming feeling of reverence, admiration, or fear" or if you want to define it as "not SJs".


Also,
Tohru Honda from Fruits Basket, if anyone has read that. She is amazing. SFJ, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

lookslikeiwin said:


> I suppose that depends on if you want to define awesome as "causing or inducing awe; inspiring an overwhelming feeling of reverence, admiration, or fear" or if you want to define it as "not SJs".


It's best not to take oneself too seriously, else it becomes hard for others to take us seriously. 

Notice the winky smile at the end of my prior post.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

niss said:


> It's best not to take oneself too seriously, else it becomes hard for others to take us seriously.
> 
> Notice the winky smile at the end of my prior post.


It was noted ;P


----------

